# full mudguards for race blades



## bonj2 (11 Apr 2009)

I have some perfect condition full mudguards which I will swap for some race blades.
they are tortec ones like these: http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/product-images-large/tortec-reflector-full-length-mudguard-44002.jpg
they have got a hole in the top where I pontlessly drilled a hole in to mount a light on (chuffy's fault) but you can't notice as it is covered up with tape to no loss whatsoever.


----------



## Titanium (25 Apr 2009)

Hi. Could be interested in a swap. And so your set of mudguards are in virtually new condition, would that be right? Just wanted to be sure.
I have a pair of clamp on road mudguards from St John Street Cycles. They are brand new and still in their packet.
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-SJSC-SJS-Roadguards-Frame-Fitting-Clamp-on-Road-Bike-Mudguard-Set--Black-10360.htm
Anyway, there you go. You could call on 07948 164188 or send me a PM or maybe get me to phone you. Bye for now. Mark.


----------

